# Line in does not play through speakers- windows vista



## chilidude (Jan 6, 2009)

From what i see many other people are having the same or similar issues to me.

I am running windows vista home premium and have a sigmatel soudncard (running sigmatel high defination audio codec)

When i first got my computer i wondered how i could make my guitar (via line in) play through my speakers. I did a bit of googling and hey presto i found that i had to add 'EnableInputMonitor' into my registry and unmute it in the sound settings. This work right away and all was good and finee *UNTIL...* recently.

All of a sudden it stopped working, i thin k perhaps it might have been due to updating my audio driver. I've tried uninstalling my audio driver, reinstalling it, reinstalling older audio drivers, re-adding the 'enableinputmonitor' string to the registry. I even tried using programs such as audicity, (which kind of worked- the sound came through the speakers but there was an agonising amount of latency).

Please do not tell me to check slider levels or to check i have unmuted everything...i have checked and they are DEFINATELY all unmuted and cranked up to their highest.

I would realllly appreciate some suggestions on how to get this working so i can once again play my guitar (in real time with no latancy) through my speakers. Thanks X


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

might look at this thread,
http://forums.techguy.org/multimedia/787210-solved-use-laptop-guitar-amp.html

link to another thread there also,


----------

